# My setup in residence



## jeebsy

After 12 years of renting I moved I to my own place a few weeks ago. One of the first things I did was get busy with the hole saw then thanks to CC and Screwfix managed to get the Brewtus plumbed in.

Layout means grinder is away from the machine but it works out ok.





































Really happy with this setup, getting the type of espresso I love most out it. Preinfusion seems to make a noticeable improvement to shots so the plumbing in/prv is doing the business too. Had the spirit level out to make sure it's all level too - split pours come out pretty even now


----------



## ronsil

I'm not stripey but must say that looks very nice. If you're going to grind into a container as I can see you are, the fact that the EK is away from the Machine does not matter.

Are you planning to do anything with the water before it enters the machine. Softener, whatever?

Apologies if I've missed any posts on this.

Enjoy your setup & the coffee - looks great


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers. No plans for anything else water related at the moment, apparently if anything the water is too soft so would be adding stuff back in. Happy to just stick with this for a while, got some decorating to do which is going to eat up all my spare cash for the foreseeable.


----------



## coffeechap

Nice job mate finally the brewtus can be used to its potential, nice how the Ek actually fits into a tight space hope you have many great shots from this lovely setup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glad your moved in prooer and plumbed in and enjoying the coffee jeebsy


----------



## DavidBondy

Looks great and no real problem moving the monster grinder across the kitchen. I have to say that the plumbing frightens me!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Nice job mate finally the brewtus can be used to its potential, nice how the Ek actually fits into a tight space hope you have many great shots from this lovely setup.


If the ek didn't go on the ledge we might have had problems but it's worked out well.



DavidBondy said:


> Looks great and no real problem moving the monster grinder across the kitchen. I have to say that the plumbing frightens me!


Plumbing generally or my plumbing!?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Congratulations on getting into your own place, jeebsy - you can now call it home Great set up - love the Starsky and Hutch stripe.

Didn't know Farrow and Ball had branched into coffee? Are you blending it with Hasbean??


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


>


I think i would stick another 90 degree elbow in that pipe that looks bent, above the gauge, it seems to be forcing the joints a little!


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Congratulations on getting into your own place, jeebsy - you can now call it home Great set up - love the Starsky and Hutch stripe.
> 
> Didn't know Farrow and Ball had branched into coffee? Are you blending it with Hasbean??


Thanks - feels great to finally get somewhere. Seem to be daubing my walls with patches of F+B every few hours so need to keep them somewhere accessible!



froggystyle said:


> I think i would stick another 90 degree elbow in that pipe that looks bent, above the gauge, it seems to be forcing the joints a little!


The dodgy one is the connection to the y - took a bit of work to get that to stop weeping. Think if I put another elbow in up top it might disturb that again.


----------



## froggystyle

Guessing its mains water fed, and the pump pulls the water from the pipe? Does the pipe move when the pump kicks in?


----------



## jeebsy

Haven't looked at the pipes when the machine is running. Would ideally have run an elbow off the y to keep the strain off it but couldn't find that part


----------



## froggystyle

Sorry Jeebsy, i am talking about the other one that starts next to the brass tap, the grey 90 degree fitting, the pipe that runs from that up.

When i plumbed my old house, i had issues with these push fittings, gotta ensure the end of the pipe going into the fitting is perfect.

Just thinking if a pipe is not quite right and its moving, your opening yourself up to leaks.... Last thing you want if its mains fed and your away from the house.


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah I know that's the bit you're talking about but I think moving that might disturb the connection at the y which is the dodgy one. The pipe is pretty stiff but I bent it prior to fitting and *touch wood* those joints seem ok.


----------



## Tiny tamper

Congratulations on the abode jeebsy







Brave man doing your own pipe work







hope you enjoy the new setup even more


----------



## charris

Jeesby,

since you are now plumbed in isn't worth it investing in a quality filter?

P.S. What bean containers are you using?


----------



## jeebsy

Tiny tamper said:


> Brave man doing your own pipe work


The first 48 hours I was in constant fear of floods but the push fit bits seem quite secure *touches wood again*. Froggy's got me paranoid again though.



charris said:


> since you are now plumbed in isn't worth it investing in a quality filter?


The water here is really soft so if anything would need to remineralise. Might look into that later but that's something for the future



charris said:


> P.S. What bean containers are you using?



View attachment 8185


If you mean these, they're paint samples. My flat looks like this at the moment:

View attachment 8186


----------



## shrink

When plumbed, does the Expobar need the pump for boiler top ups, or is it entirely done by mains pressure?


----------



## jeebsy

Ran some hot water from the tap after you mentioned this the other day - the pump still kicked in


----------



## shrink

Thought it might. Pity, would have made for an otherwise silent machine, when not pulling shots.

Mine arrives tomorrow, gets plumbed in on sat


----------



## jeebsy

When not pulling shots/in use it's silent.

Are you getting someone to plumb it in for you?


----------



## funinacup

*waves*

13char


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 10644


View attachment 10646


View attachment 10645


EK was off on its jollies for a few days and now it's back have reunited it with the machine. Don't think it quite fits in there (everything's a bit squashed) but workflow is so much better


----------



## michaelg

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 10644
> 
> 
> View attachment 10646
> 
> 
> View attachment 10645
> 
> 
> EK was off on its jollies for a few days and now it's back have reunited it with the machine. Don't think it quite fits in there (everything's a bit squashed) but workflow is so much better


Nice big knock box - where did you get that?


----------



## jeebsy

Got it in a big game of musical knockboxes between me, dfk1 and coffeejohnny. It's similar to this http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/ep-knock-out-box-in-wooden-surround


----------



## 7493

Great set up! Personally I would have done the plumbing in copper but then I'm 'old skool'!


----------



## Southpaw

Love the orange stripe on your EK


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 11396
View attachment 11397


Pump isn't activating when I hit the brew lever but apart from that it's working like a charm...


----------



## Mr O

My orange super jolly will match that like a good un







:good:

gotta love orange...

cheers,

Mr Orange

(aka Mr O)


----------



## jeebsy

All working now thanks to @funinacup 's 24 hour tech support


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Fantastic, what was wrong?


----------



## jeebsy

There's three terminals on the pump switch but only two connections. I had the connections on the wrong terminals


----------



## Daren

Pimped - love it


----------



## jeebsy

With the ek in place


----------



## coffeechap

nice job, should keep you happy for a short while


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> nice job, should keep you happy for a short while


Hopefully get the steam wands next week and that might stop my eyes wandering


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Pimped pump!


----------



## DoubleShot

Orange/black Brewtus plus matching cups to boot. WOW!


----------



## jeebsy

P1040489 by wjheenan, on Flickr

I'm pretty happy with this now...


----------



## glevum

I am luving your Expo Jeebs


----------



## DoubleShot

Totally unrelated but reminds me of...









McLaren MP4-12C!


----------



## Mr O

Did you turn the Expo orange Jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy

Grey and orange

  P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleShot

Did you get it sprayed (powder coated) jeebsy? Or D.I.Y. job?


----------



## jeebsy

Powder coated by ESP Coatings in Glasgow.

Kinda wish I still had my Royal as they would have looked boss together.

  P1030648 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleShot

What the EK43 'might' miss out on looks, I'm sure it makes up with it's performance?


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah, that's about right. I wish I still had the royal....until I make a drink using the ek. Might get the ek sprayed if I get really bored.


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> P1040489 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this now...


The coffee tasted so good...the photo taking had to wait until both had been drank!


----------



## Xpenno

That looks properly awesome mate, really nice looking job!


----------



## Mr O

Whoa, they would of made a great couple. I guess you had to strip the Royal bare to get it powder coated.

I need to find a tatty Major or Royal to get a project going on









The SJ i ended up buying is too tidy to start messing with....


----------



## jeebsy

The Royal got sprayed, i phoned about and asked some powder coaters but ended up just taking it to a local coachworks. They did a beautiful job on it though.


----------



## Mike mc

The Machine looks amazing mate


----------



## coffeechap

Mr O said:


> Whoa, they would of made a great couple. I guess you had to strip the Royal bare to get it powder coated.
> 
> I need to find a tatty Major or Royal to get a project going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SJ i ended up buying is too tidy to start messing with....


you need to get a royal as the motor comes out easy for painting.


----------



## Mr O

coffeechap said:


> you need to get a royal as the motor comes out easy for painting.


Ah ha, cheers for that info. I didn't fancy sticking an SJ in the oven with a Pizza so i could squeeze the motor out.

I only said a Major or a Royal as it would be a step up from my SJ (not that i have any problem with it)

The search for a Royal begins.....


----------



## jeebsy

P1040593 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Absolutely no need....


----------



## Mrboots2u

love the look of the k30 ....

Mahl all the way

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Daren

It's the wrong colour! (nice though)


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> It's the wrong colour! (nice though)


After the stall on Saturday it's getting stripped down and sent for a paint job...


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> After the stall on Saturday it's getting stripped down and sent for a paint job...


*ORANGE* i hope?


----------



## @3aan

Orange is the color of the Dutch royalists.


----------



## @3aan

jeebsy said:


> P1040593 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Absolutely no need....


A coffee-spiltray is less than 10 pound, also paint it orange.


----------



## jeebsy

Mr O said:


> *ORANGE* i hope?


Orange black or orange and white, haven't decided yet



@3aan said:


> A coffee-spiltray is less than 10 pound, also paint it orange.


There's one on the way....what's it made from? I thought it would be plastic which would be hard to paint


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## jeebsy

jeebsy said:


> P1040593 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Absolutely no need....


The K30 now looks like this:

  IMAG1571 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Rocked up to the powder coaters with a duffle bag full of grinder bits today. The guy spent ages asking what panel went where, what did it sit on, did it move etc to get an idea of what could be coated and what needed masked but the downside of that is all the masking is going to take time - looking at Friday before I get it back. Pretty excited about this - reassembling the grinder slightly less so


----------



## coffeechap

and i have found the instruction manual and grinds tray!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Your a brave man jeebsy, I couldn't have anyone in my house or near me if doing all that for fear of a tantrum explosion due to distractions....


----------



## Rhys

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Your a brave man jeebsy, I couldn't have anyone in my house or near me if doing all that for fear of a tantrum explosion due to distractions....


Wouldn't want cats in your kitchen! (or kids...)


----------



## Dallah

I'm reasonable new in these parts, am I rude to ask why the orange? I'm a wee bit nervous asking someone in Glasgow why orange mind you


----------



## jeebsy

I'm from the green and white part of the city but just think orange and grey is a cool combo


----------



## Dallah

Cool. I was just wondering. Didn't think it was some sort of support for that lodge but was curious.


----------



## Mouse

jeebsy said:


> Grey and orange
> 
> P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr


I missed this first time around..

That looks AMAZING Jeebsy!

I really like that a lot!


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> I'm from the green and white part of the city but just think orange and grey is a cool combo


Oh - is there some kinda Bloods and Crips thing popping off there?


----------



## Dallah

jonc said:


> Oh - is there some kinda Bloods and Crips thing popping off there?


If only it was that friendly


----------



## @3aan

What more than de curved side panels get a powdercoated color? or a striping?


----------



## jeebsy

Almost every panel is getting coated - base, front panel where the pf sits, sides, back bit with the power socket, the lid and the metal bit that the lid sits on.

  IMAG1572 by wjheenan, on Flickr

These two bits will be staying silver as the top is plastic and stripping the bottom was beyond my skill set - didn't want to break the potentiometers.

Could get the bit where the display sits sprayed but would lose the numbers, that's a big dilemma.


----------



## Daren

They can't do powder coating on plastic? Am I right?... I've got a some plastic parts I'd like to refinish so I'm considering what options there are


----------



## jeebsy

Nah you can't coat plastic - car body shop might be the best bet for plastics. I might take that plastic ring round a couple of see if they could do it but preserve the numbers somehow.


----------



## funinacup

I reckon you could get someone to copy / trace the number scale and print it in vinyl back on. Be difficult to get it bang on tho.


----------



## jeebsy

There's a vinyl place beside the powder coaters. Might see what they say to it


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13388
View attachment 13389


Persisted with the final bit of the case. Now completely stripped. Hopefully the powder coater hasn't started the other bits yet


----------



## @3aan

jeebsy said:


> Nah you can't coat plastic - car body shop might be the best bet for plastics. I might take that plastic ring round a couple of see if they could do it but preserve the numbers somehow.


It is possible to chrome plastics, why shouldend there not the possibelity to powdering with a much lower melting point, shitty English I know.


----------



## jeebsy

Powder coating needs cured and they do it at some mega high temperature i think. Vinyl wrap seems sensible for the ring as they'll hopefully be able to print an adjustment scale onto it.

So happy I got that lower ring stripped. High point of the day. Grinder will look much more finished with that coated.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1579 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## jeebsy

The metal parts will be ready at 11am tomorrow...won't be able to finish work fast enough. If we weren't totally rammed i'd take the day off.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> IMAG1579 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Very cool!! Is that vinyl wrap? What sort of money is that?


----------



## Mouse

Cracking job - That looks great


----------



## jeebsy

It's vinyl wrap yeah. The guy said it would probably be about 20 quid, I always mean to haggle in these situations but i'm too much of a shitebag and ended up just paying the 20 quid.

Really like the logos but not entirely sure about the grind on demand....trying to peel it off would be foolish.

  IMAG1582 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Jon

I think it's immense. Will it match the powder coat?


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13426


----------



## aaroncornish

Looks amazing


----------



## funinacup

Qualitee


----------



## GCGlasgow

What about this Jeebsy....it is orange!










http://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/nespresso-pixie-coffee-machine-with-coffee-capsules/1110457881


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13433


Bag of grinder bits...


----------



## coffeechap

ooooooooooo


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That orange is awesome! Its gonna be way eye catching be you into the bean or not.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Jeebsy I would just like to say 10/10 for effort dude , many people think about doing stuff but you get on and do it .


----------



## Mr O

Can't wait to see it.. I'm looking into doing the K10


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> Jeebsy I would just like to say 10/10 for effort dude , many people think about doing stuff but you get on and do it .


Chucked the drink at Christmas so got to find something to occupy my time.

Still quietly confident about getting this reassembled and working which means in about three hours it's probably going to explode in my face!


----------



## jeebsy

Knock box first, go for the low hanging fruit etc

View attachment 13437
View attachment 13438


----------



## coffeechap

hmmm that looks familiar


----------



## jeebsy

Scrubbed up nicely

Now for the serious work

  P1040631 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> Scrubbed up nicely
> 
> Now for the serious work
> 
> P1040631 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Were you just waiting for someone to ask what's in the bowl ???


----------



## coffeechap

Best not ask


----------



## Xpenno

Can't wait to see this one come together!


----------



## Rhys

I see a hammer, good tool for when it needs a bit of gentle persuasion


----------



## jeebsy

P1040638 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040634 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1040639 by wjheenan, on Flickr

It runs for single and double doses, the buttons work, the pots work, you can touch it without getting electrocuted....the finish isn't perfect but good enough. Happy camper.


----------



## froggystyle

Looking fella, seriously good!!


----------



## 7493

Very well done! All back together and working.


----------



## jeebsy

The adjustment is stiff because of the coating inside but that should wear away at the contact points in time


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That all looks seriously amazing mate, really, a real stand out in the crowd! Spot that way off and head over for coffee!!!!

The white with the stripe on the right for some reason reminds my of Buck Rogers ......the solid orange to black machines though is stupid sexy. Serious!

Edit: or maybe an X-wing fighter, that's a bit cooler than Buck Rogers eh...


----------



## Rhys

That is seriously nice! One of a kind now eh?


----------



## drude

That looks *brilliant* - great job. Time for a black EK now?


----------



## Jon

I preferred silver.

Lol.

Only kidding. Looking nice.


----------



## Mr O

Looking good, very good, even if I'm not 100% comfortable with having someone around who is fond of the Orange









im used to being the only one....


----------



## aaroncornish

Awesome work Jeebsy! Great job. Well done


----------



## GCGlasgow

Looking good, will get down next week to see the new set up.


----------



## jeebsy

drude said:


> That looks *brilliant* - great job. Time for a black EK now?


I'd get the EK done if it wasn't such a pain in the arse - don't think the motor comes out too easily


----------



## Yes Row

I see you had a lone screw left over, as always happens!


----------



## jeebsy

That's the retaining screw for the lid - all i had left over was one washer.


----------



## @3aan

Ouch!


----------



## MarkyP

Nice jeebsy, looking really nice...


----------



## jeebsy

@3aan said:


> Ouch!


?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks absolutely stunning there Jeebsy, you must be well chuffed. You've brought a definite late 70's early 80's Sci-fi feel to coffee making.


----------



## Lefteye

Great gear and incredible colours- looks ace


----------



## Lefteye

Wonder if I can pimp my aeropress.


----------



## Mouse

Fit, fit, fittedy fit!


----------



## coffeechap

as long as it is orange, jeebsy can and will pimp it


----------



## @3aan

jeebsy said:


> ?


The special archive for the spare washer.


----------

